# HESI Testing



## sweetpete (Nov 7, 2011)

Our Paramedic class is going to be the first in our college to use the HESI standard testing as our final, so I was curious if any here have tried it and if so, what you thought of it.

Thanks,


----------



## bstone (Nov 7, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## sweetpete (Nov 7, 2011)

Good question. Apparently, it's a standardized test that can be given nationally. It's similar to the NREMT and it's supposed to prepare you for the NREMT.

But, all the info I've found online is really vague and most of it is geared toward nursing.

So, I figured I'd better start doing some homework. Medic school will be over in about another 5 weeks.


----------



## Theo (Nov 7, 2011)

I took the HESI exam prior to taking National Registry. I thought the HESI exam was tougher than registry to be honest. It was a good test that hit all of the categories and then some. I would absolutely recommend it as a indicator of where you stand. I was certainly pleased when I got a passing score and it gave me even more confidence going into the buildup to registry. 

After you take the test, you get detailed reports scoring how you did in all of the different categories. So, you will see which areas in which you are strong or need to brush up. We took the test almost two months before registry, so there was plenty of time to improve before taking the big one. 

I believe less than 10 people in my medic class passed the HESI, but the class had a 100% pass rate on registry.


----------



## sweetpete (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Theo!  That sounds about on par with what I've been told. Do you recommend a certain study guide? How did you prepare for the HESI?

Muchos Gracias!


----------



## Theo (Nov 7, 2011)

No problem. 

We didn't get much warning prior to taking the test, so there wasn't any preparing so to speak. Although the first two semesters of Paramedic class was almost 8 months of preparation. 

We thought that we were going to take the HESI right before registry, but ended up getting it about 7 weeks earlier at the beginning of our third semester of medic. I think the change in timing was for the best, because it was a good measuring stick and if the scare hadn't been put into people early in our final semester, some might have put on the cruise control and got a rude awakening at registry. Even with a passing grade, I got to see the areas where I just sqeaked by and could focus more time on those subjects. 

Prepare for it like you would a final or registry, because anything could be on it. As always, start with the basics first... BSI, scene safety, A, B, C's and then go from there. 

Best of luck.


----------



## sweetpete (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome Theo!! That's exactly what I needed to know!! I really appreciate your info!!


----------



## amanda30 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Sweetpete 
The Hesi Exam consists primarily of Multiple Choice (MC) questions. Most questions have 4 answers from which only one is the correct answer. Others have 5, with multiple answers being correct. Some MC questions come with supplements. A screen pops up in your Hesi testing window where you can, for example, see client prescriptions, diagnostics and flow sheets.

Next, there are some open questions, which are calculation questions. You need to calculate a certain number and type it in the answer box.

You should join the hesi exam facebook page where you will find several other users with similar interest and you can share your knowledge and resources with them.


----------



## Joek9966 (Apr 21, 2014)

The local school i'm trying to do my EMT program through requires you to get a 70% or higher in every category on the HESI to get into the department. I'm currently studying for it as well, i bought a study guide which to be honest looks VERY small for it to be a companion to a several hour long test.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 21, 2014)

HESI exams have been used for years in Nursing programs. Supposedly fairly accurate at predicting exam success. I thought the HESI was more difficult than the actual NCLEX. It is just like any other standardized test.


----------

